# Do your best in your exams, make me proud!



## Tornberry

I asked this in other old thread and it seems like no one is answering me in there, I just need a little help with the phrase as mention in the title. Sorry for bumping the old thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## niernier

I don't know with others but I'm not really fond of reading old threads. With regards to your question, this is my Tagalog translation:

*Pagbutihin mo ang exams, gawin mo akong proud sa'yo!*


----------



## Tornberry

I was checking the old threads in hoping that i would not be creating a thread with similar thread's title that had been created in the past. Thanks for your translation, bless you!


----------



## jenny_lo

Here's my version:

*Pag-igihan mo sa pagsusulit. Pa-bilibin mo ako. *
(Work hard in the exam. Amaze me.)

This may not be the usual way to say it but this is an all-Tagalog word sentence.

I believe Niernier's version is the typical one. Many Filipinos use mixed English and Tagalog words in a sentence especially when talking informally. 


I hope it helps


----------



## Tornberry

Thanks jenny! appreciate it


----------



## mataripis

Pagbutihin/galingan mo ang magagawa mo sa haharapin mong pagsusulit at maparangalan kita kapuwa.


----------



## mapangarap

Pagbutihan mo!

If you translate word for word from English to Tagalog, you produce a Western sentence dressed in Tagalog words. Awkward! 
Translate ideas, not words!
Unless you want to sound awkward.


----------

